# [FIX] System FC Performance Settings on ICS Leak ROM's



## Guitrsol93 (Feb 24, 2012)

To all having force closes from trying to access performance settings on ICS Leak ROMs

Confirmed working on:
CM9
AOKP
LiquidSmooth

1. Download and install SetCPU from Google Play Store
*Note: SetCPU is a paid app, but it seems to be the only one that fixes the problem.
2. Run SetCPU and allow Superuser access
3. Once this is done, performance settings should be accessible.

Credit to marleyinoc from DroidHive for helping me with this very problem.
Credit to oken735 confirmed that it works on AOKP

ALSO, if you find any FREE apps that fixes the performance settings, please also report. I know some users may not wish to spend the money for SetCPU, and other alternatives may exist. Thanks!


----------



## magicmaster141 (Jul 14, 2012)

works perfect for me! thanks for the fix!


----------



## matjmonk (Aug 28, 2011)

Guitrsol93 said:


> To all having force closes from trying to access performance settings on ICS Leak ROMs (LiquidSmooth, CM9) follow these steps:
> 
> 1. Download and install SetCPU from Google Play Store
> 2. Run SetCPU and allow Superuser access
> ...


The only problem with this is SetCPU is a paid app, at least that is what Google Play informed me when I searched for it. I installed Andriod Overclock since I bought that one previously, but that didn't unlock the Performance Module in CM.


----------



## Guitrsol93 (Feb 24, 2012)

matjmonk said:


> The only problem with this is SetCPU is a paid app, at least that is what Google Play informed me when I searched for it. I installed Andriod Overclock since I bought that one previously, but that didn't unlock the Performance Module in CM.


Yeah, it is a paid app, but it was the only solution I could find. Personally, I didn't mind paying the 3 bucks or so, but I guess it could be a deterrent. Sorry about that. I'll edit the OP.


----------



## Sleeper69 (Sep 26, 2011)

I used CPU Master Free from google play. Works great with performance settings on Liquid rom


----------

